# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Riječka kavica

## lali

*02.06.2006. Petak  Kaufland-terasa  18.00*

Veselim se druženju!! :D

----------


## ra

:D

----------


## la11

može,vidimo se

----------


## jadro

mozda, ali mozda, vam se i mi pridruzimo. Smijemo?

----------


## lali

pa naravno Jadro! :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Stižem sa svojim janjetom! Provjeravam radi li se o Kauflandu u Rijeci, onom na cesti kojom se dođe do Zameta?! Nisam nikada tamo bila... Terasa je na vrhu?

----------


## ra

baš taj! i ta terasa....

----------


## vitekova mamuška

si ju  8)

----------


## mala laia

Mi nismo sigurni - imamo "Maturalnu zabavu" u jednom vrtiću u 17h, ali svakako ćemo nastojati...
U slučaju kiše...  :Sad:

----------


## @n@

Lijepo se provedite, curke!!   :Love:

----------


## lali

Ma neće biti kiše!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mislimo pozitivno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## la11

ako bude ružno popodne kao i jutros mi nećemo doći,odpuhat će nas

----------


## flower

ocemo samo promijeniti poziciju?

----------


## la11

može,VTC?

----------


## la11

mi odustajemo,vidimo se drugi put   :Sad:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

odlučeno je: TUŠ (sadašnje Plodine) danas u 18 sati!  :D

----------


## Točkica

Cure, uživajte i javite kako je bilo. Ja nažalost ne mogu jer radim do 19 sati.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Odustali, tek sada vidjeli da ipak ima meetinga, a bili uvjereni kako ga neće biti. Drugi put!

----------


## flower

bilo nam je dobro  :Smile:  najbolji je bio Luka   :Heart:

----------


## mala laia

A gdje ste se našle u TUŠ-u?

----------


## sarasabina

u plodinama, .....štand sa porilukom :D 

zezam se, u onom kafiću preko puta marketa u prizemlju.

----------


## mala laia

Bez uvrede  :Smile:  , ali nadam se da nitko nije bio sa djecom...

----------


## lali

> Bez uvrede  , ali nadam se da nitko nije bio sa djecom...


 :?  bila sam ja s Lukom! i sve 5! On je svjetski dečko!  :Smile:

----------


## lali

> u plodinama, .....štand sa porilukom :D 
> 
> .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

ajme da sam bar imala komp na krku  :/ 
naime, baš u petak 2.6. nam je bilo silno dosadno u malinskoj pa smo otišli u rijeku na kavu... i razmišljala sam kako bi bilo dobro da imam brojeve moba od naših riječanki...

----------


## sarasabina

e da da   :Laughing:  

koje dijete, šta je neko dijete bilo sa nama, ...nisam primjetila :D  :D 

pusa savršenom dečku  :Love:

----------


## mala laia

:shock: nije stvar u djeci i njihovom ponašanju, nego u izboru izrazito loše ventiliranog, a jako zadimljenog prostora za mala pluća!  :Mad:

----------


## sarasabina

šta jest jest, ali s obzirom na vremenske prilike jedino riješenje.

Na žalost ni čajana nije puno bolja, zatvoren prostor, zima, sve puno virusa i bakterija.....čak neki i puše tamo cccc

U biti najbolje je riješenje kad bi uspijeli svi riješiti neko čuvanje za vrijeme te kavice jer puno bolje i radimo a i djeca su na miru u prostorima primjerenijim za njih  :Love:

----------


## mala laia

Slažem se! :D 
Mislim da bismo trebali odvajati "radne od igrajućih"  :Rolling Eyes:   kavica, pa da nismo ograničeni vremenskim prilikama-neprilikama! A i zaista se nadam da će se vrijeme konačno unormalizirati, pa ćemo imati veći izbor... ili barem izbor!  :Wink:

----------


## sarasabina

po svim još uvijek važećim propisima priroda trebalo bi krenuti na bolje jer ovo nije normalno.

živjela radna kava, ali naravno još uvijek stoji ono tko želi može i sa djetetom 8)

----------


## lali

no,dobro,ja predlažem neradnu kavicu,s elementima radne  :Wink:   tko je za??

----------


## Sun

ja sam za! da vas sve konačno upoznam...
samo ja svoje djete ne ostavljam nigdje i nikome, pa ne znam onda... još je jako mali  :Smile:  . Kad i gdje?

----------


## flower

uvijek se trudimo za najbolju mogucu soluciju  8) nije uvijek idealna...ali je u tom trenutku i s obzirom na vrem. prilike  i kratkocu dogovora ispala super  :Smile: 

sun, dobrodosla u Rodino RI jato  :Smile:  javimo sljedeci susret...

----------

